# OT + Shift Differential



## BadWolf4531 (Apr 4, 2020)

HR Experts,

With the $2 shift differential in effect, does anyone know if OT is being calculated based on the "regular" rate with shift differential added after, or if the OT rate will be based on the higher shift differential rate. 

In many people's cases, it will only be a difference of $1/hour either way, but I'm just curious.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 4, 2020)

It is based on your regular hourly rate with the differential added after.

The shift differential is a separate line on your paystub, it is not added into your hourly wage.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 4, 2020)

The $2 is included in your OT rate.
So if your base rate is $12/hr, plus the $2/hr, your OT rate will be $19/hr. plus the $2/hr differential.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 4, 2020)

InboundDCguy said:


> The $2 is included in your OT rate.
> So if your base rate is $12/hr, plus the $2/hr, your OT rate will be $19/hr. plus the $2/hr differential.


Nope. First answer is right. $2 raise is a separate line entry. Overtime rate is calculated off your original pay rate.
$15x40.         $600
$22.50x10.   $225
$2x50.           $100
Total pay.      $925


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 5, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Nope. First answer is right. $2 raise is a separate line entry. Overtime rate is calculated off your original pay rate.
> $15x40.         $600
> $22.50x10.   $225
> $2x50.           $100
> Total pay.      $925


Nope. I had OT the week before the differential took effect and the week that it was included, my OT rate went up $1. (Paid weekly)
It is a separate line entry, but it’s still considered in your OT rate, so...
$15x40.         $600
$2*3*.50x10.   $235
$2x50.           $100
Total pay.      $935


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Apr 5, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Nope. First answer is right. $2 raise is a separate line entry. Overtime rate is calculated off your original pay rate.
> $15x40.         $600
> $22.50x10.   $225
> $2x50.           $100
> Total pay.      $925



Thanks, Ash!


----------



## YugTegrat (Apr 5, 2020)

*InboundDCguy* is correct. OT and the shift differential "stack" in that your OT rate will be $1/hr. more than it was previously.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 5, 2020)

I just relooked closer at my paystub. Yes, the $2 differential is factored into the OT rate. Missed it the first look through! Sorry!


----------

